# Helmets.



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

I currently don't own a helmet and should probably get one. Do they help with wind resistance? I'm thinking about getting this one.









Is it a good one?


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

Get a helmet. Forget wind resistence. They help with head injuries in the event of a crash.

I was prepared to spend $200 on a Giro (Cdn$). Then I tried one of the new Cannondales; it fit more comfortably and is listed for $120. Moral: you might have to try a few different ones on to see which one fits your head shape comfortably (look for lots of vents for cooling as well).

edit: And since they all have to pass the same safety tests, the cheapest helmet should protect you as much as the more expensive ones.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like the Bell Sweep. Primarly because it fits my head.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Selev for me  light as a feather and fits like a glove!


----------



## Switchblade906 (Mar 4, 2012)

That ones nice, i like the carbon fiber look.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks! The newer model (xp I believe?) has a better looking carbon look and weighs in even lighter! But this one vents well and I got it at a close out price a couple months back


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

ARE. said:


> Get a helmet. Forget wind resistence. They help with head injuries in the event of a crash.


+100

I've split 3 helmets right down the middle from crashes. Saved my life each time, and I mean that.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Met helmet for myself.


----------



## Helitech (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I like the Aeon but there are less expensive alternatives. I shouldn't speak since I use a $250 helmet - it was a gift though . The truth is that $20 helmets protect your head as well as the nicer ones so in the end it comes down to weight/comfort, ventilation and aesthetics.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

All helmets have to pass a certain level of testing for certification, regardless of price. So a $20 helmet protects as well as a $220 helmet. The difference in price is due to weight and ventilation. There is a sweet spot somewhere in the middle that works for most users.


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Last month fell and cracked my $50 Giro and replaced with the Giro Aeon for better ventilation and weight. You can get some good deals on ebay for this helmet but some helmets fit better than others so you should try them on.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

I like my Louis Garneau carbon titan hemet really well. The 3 colors match my bike perfectly. I would check out a Cannondale too when the time comes. Lighter colors keep you cooler and are seen better. I would never wear a Black helmet.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

It's like most things cycling - get what fits the best. They all fit differently, even within a particular brand's range. Find models that fit your head shape first. Then worry about looks, vents, weight, etc. If it's round and your head is oval, or visa versa, pass on that one and go to the next.


----------

